# Apologies



## Kylepl (May 31, 2012)

I would just like to apologize to anyone I might of offended in my last thread.  I did not mean for that to happen and was just simply looking for opinions on the topic but I may have taken it a bit to far.  I will listen to the advice that was given to me by members, sorry guys.

Kyle


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 31, 2012)

Kylepl said:


> I would just like to apologize to anyone I might of have offended in my last thread. I did not mean for that to happen and was just simply looking for opinions on the topic but I may have taken it a bit to too far. I will listen to the advice that was given to me by members, sorry guys.
> 
> Kyle


 
The issue is, I don't think you fully grasp who it is you offended.


----------



## Brill (May 31, 2012)

Don't take their shit! Stand your ground!!

Where's Headshot these days?


----------



## Marauder06 (May 31, 2012)

lol

OK guys, Kyle manned up, let's let it go for now.


----------



## Kylepl (May 31, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> lol
> 
> OK guys, Kyle manned up, let's let it go for now.


Thanks man!


----------



## CDG (May 31, 2012)

Kylepl said:


> Thanks man!


 
*sigh*  I suggest you do some searching around here and figure out who the fuck you just called "man".  The senior officer you just referred to with such a casual tone is arguably the most highly respected and well-liked member of this site.  That's to say nothing of his significant contributions to the Army and this country. While he is humble and gracious enough to probably let your comment slide, it pisses me off.  You need to show a little more respect.


----------



## Scotth (May 31, 2012)

Kyle apologies are nice but change your motto. It's stupid, offensive and just plain wrong. I'm one of the most liberal guys on this board and don't have issues and I have been around for awhile now.

Most of the people on this site will happily listen to your point of view. They may not agree with you much of the time but they listen. It's all about how you conduct yourself.

Some friendly advice is learn about the environment you are in and be aware of your SA.

Take your time and read more and post less and you will find this is a fun and very tolerant site where most people are happy to listen to all points a view. It's a valuable lesson to learn here and just as valuable if you decide to join the military down the road.


----------



## HOLLiS (May 31, 2012)

Kylepl said:


> I would just like to apologize to anyone I might of offended in my last thread. I did not mean for that to happen and was just simply looking for opinions on the topic but I may have taken it a bit to far. I will listen to the advice that was given to me by members, sorry guys.
> 
> Kyle


 

Your posts in your profile post to yourself, does not show maturity, or respect, or a intelligent life form.


----------



## Kylepl (May 31, 2012)

CDG said:


> *sigh* I suggest you do some searching around here and figure out who the fuck you just called "man". The senior officer you just referred to with such a casual tone is arguably the most highly respected and well-liked member of this site. That's to say nothing of his significant contributions to the Army and this country. While he is humble and gracious enough to probably let your comment slide, it pisses me off. You need to show a little more respect.


YES SIR!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 31, 2012)

The first rule about holes is...


----------



## Marauder06 (May 31, 2012)

Kyle, it is clear you lack the maturity and interpersonal skills to be a productive member of this site.  Goodbye.


----------



## fox1371 (May 31, 2012)

Well...you've got quite a few spotting rounds that are right on target...

Fire for effect?


----------



## Marauder06 (May 31, 2012)

fox1371 said:


> Well...you've got quite a few spotting rounds that are right on target...
> 
> Fire for effect?


 
Rounds complete.  At least I can reopen that Somalia thread now.


----------



## fox1371 (May 31, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Rounds complete. At least I can reopen that Somalia thread now.


Haha.  I like the clown picture.


----------



## RackMaster (May 31, 2012)

I need to work on the effective release of the ban hammer. ;)  There's a reason Marauder06 is an Admin now.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 31, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> The first rule about holes is...


 
I know this one!  "Everyone has one!"  No wait, that's "assholes."  (which might also be appropriate for this thread) ;)

Oh, the first rule about holes is, "when you find yourself in one, stop digging."  I think Kyle reached for a bigger shovel...


----------



## Chopstick (May 31, 2012)

BenA. said:


> Hahahahaha this guy goes to my school  I told him to stop...


If you dont go kick his ass right now I say we ban YOU TOO!


----------



## RackMaster (May 31, 2012)

BenA. said:


> Hahahahaha this guy goes to my school  I told him to stop...


 
Take it as a lesson and move on.  Any others that you know that may want to join this site, give them a warning; although we make act like it some times, childish behaviour is rarely tolerated.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 31, 2012)

We know where he goes to school, and what his real name is.  I'm pretty sure I know someone who teaches there.  

We're not going to take this any further, but Kyle should keep in mind that even on the Internet, where you think you're anonymous, there are still consequences for one's actions.


----------



## Chopstick (May 31, 2012)

BenA. said:


> Been kicking his ass ever since i met him ;)


This time tell him "You are Somalia and I am the USA. Im here to clean house for the good of mankind".  I think that should get the point across.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 31, 2012)

BenA. said:


> .....You know all of that? I guess you don't have 'Intelligence' under your name for nothing lol


 
lol, nothing like that.  It's very easy to track someone down through the Internet.


----------



## Chopstick (May 31, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> lol, nothing like that. It's very easy to track someone down through the Internet.


It was nice of you not to really scare him shitless by revealing his mother's maiden name.


----------



## RackMaster (May 31, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> lol, nothing like that. It's very easy to track someone down through the Internet.


 
Plus I'm sure the SS web'o'sphere reaches far and wide. ;)  If it wasn't for the good possibility of me forgetting about all of this tomorrow, it just takes one call to his CoC in the Cadets.


----------



## RackMaster (May 31, 2012)

BenA. said:


> I'd like all of your posts if I could LOL


 
Be careful she's a midget ninja witch that can turn you into a newt or even worse, newt's shit.


----------



## Chopstick (May 31, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> Be careful she's a midget ninja witch that can turn you into a newt or even worse, newt's shit.


Shhhhh. You are gonna give him nightmares!  I mean its all true but still...


----------



## Marauder06 (May 31, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> It was nice of you not to really scare him shitless by revealing his mother's maiden name.


 
:) Well, I don't know that, and I don't know how to get it.  But Freefalling, on the other hand, is quite skilled at all things related to tha Internetz.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 1, 2012)

Update:  After Kyle got banned, the staff noticed some suspicious similarities between Kyle's account and that of other members, especially some who joined immediately after Kyle's banning.   I'm not going to reveal what tipped us off, but we have reason to believe that one or more of them are the same person (nice try Kyle).  Since they shared so much in common, we decided to give them all the same "ban clowns" avatar before we cut off their access to the site.  I thought about posting all of the information we have accumulated which is associated with these accounts, but on the off chance that one or more of these users might be legit, I'm not going to do that.

So, if any of you who were banned and didn't deserve it (which I don't think is the case), you can thank your buddy Kyle for screwing it up for all of you.

One of the members who has since been banned set me this last night, after I mentioned I might know someone at the school they all claim to attend:



> Evening Marauder, I was just curious since you said you may know a teacher there, who that was? I may know them


 
 Yeah, like that was ever going to work.  That wasn't even close to a good attempt at elicitation.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 1, 2012)

All hate mail will be sent directly to the Spam Folder.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 2, 2012)

come bi ya m'lord ..come bi a...


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 2, 2012)

One of them tried and failed to register a new account this morning.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 2, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> One of them tried and failed to register a new account this morning.


Persistent.  Or perhaps.."get a life" might be something he/she should consider.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 2, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> One of them tried and failed to register a new account this morning.


 
Bwahahaha! Fuckstick.


----------

